# Just Got a 05 SE-R



## dool954 (Oct 31, 2015)

I just picked up an 05 SE-R 6-speed for $500 from a lady that blew the engine. i Drained 3 oil drain pans full of oil out of the engine. So i am Assuming that the engine being over full of oil was the leading problem to the valve hitting the piston. i took the spark plug out of cylinder 6 and it was all messed up, threw a camera in the cylinder and could see the valve and piston messed up.
I am wanting to throw a new VQ35DE in it but while i have the engine out i want to put on some hard to replace parts on it before i put the new engine in.
1) Jim Wolf Pressure plate, clutch and flywheel
2) Jim wolf S2 Cams
3) Kinetix Intake
4) Headers "not sure what Brand to go with"
5) Would like to change the timing chain and guides to better quality components i have read that the stock guides fail and lets slack in the chain.
6) engine control programmer, but not sure who to go with on that because i am wanting to run a computer with windows 10 in dash for a stereo, so looking to find out if there is a programmer that works from a PC to control the car. Also wondering if i need to have my stock ecm sent off to get flashed or programmed?
7) i am also needing alot of front end plastics, the lady that owned it before me like to hit curb stops and broke the bumper skin and ripped up the plastic skid plate just not sure where to get those parts for the SE-R for a better price than NissanPartsDeal.com or from a dealer.

i am wanting to keep it stock looking but hopefully get it around 300hp.
if anyone can help me with my build and shot me in the right direction that would be awesome and i would greatly appreciate it. 
This is my first car that i am modding. i have always just replaced parts with stock, so building a car with after market parts and trying to get more hp and torque out of it is new to me. especially vehicles with all these electrical components.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check with Stillen.com


----------

